# Lan Verbindung langsam (36%) Wlan deutlich schneller, was habe ich falsch eingestellt?



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit dem Wochenende die Fritzbox 6591 und bin bislang zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich mich seit der Umstellung mal etwas mehr mit der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit beschäftigt und festgestellt, dass die überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend ist. Unser PC ist mit einem LAN Kabel verbunden und erreicht max. 300-400Mbit/s und das bei einer 1000Mbit Leitung. Am Router kommen 1150Mbit/s an. Im Status Ethernet steht als Verbindungsrate auch 1Gbit/s. Zusätzlich habe ich in den Eigenschaften bereits auf 1Gbps Full Duplex umgestellt.
Ich habe dann zunächst das Lan Kabel überprüft indem ich ein anderes Kabel angeschlossen habe das Cat 5e hat. Keine Verbesserung. Somit konnte ich das Kabel ausschließen. Dann habe ich mir eine Linux Live Version per DVD erstellt und gestartet. Siehe da mit Linux erreiche ich nahezu 1000Mbit/s. Werte lagen beim selben Speedtest so bei 950 im Schnitt. Somit muss es doch an irgendwelchen Einstellungen in Windows liegen oder? Ein HardwareProblem kann somit ja ausgeschlossen werden (Schlechte Netzwerkkarte, Kabel, etc.).
Was kann ich nun tun? Ist schon etwas schwach wenn ich für die schnelle Leitung teures Geld bezahle und dann nur einen Bruchteil davon über Windows nutzen kann. Was habe ich falsch eingestellt?

Freue mich über Tipps und Tricks.

Beste Grüße

Mario
Upload ist übrigens in beiden Fällen (Sowohl Windows als auch Linux) immer super und liegt bei 50-51.
Unterschiedliche Browser machen keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Firefox besagte 300-350 und Edge erreicht knapp 400.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

Irgendwas an der MTU bzw. TCP-MSS rumgestellt (z.B. mit TCP Optimizer oder so)?
Aktueller Netzwerkkartentreiebr vom eigentlichen Chiphersteller (nicht Mainboardhersteller) drauf?


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

TCP Optimizer habe ich nicht drauf. was MTU bzw. TCP-MSS ist weiß ich leider nicht, wo finde ich das? Habe halt nur mal probiert in den Eigenschaften dabei Speed&Duplex etwas rumprobiert nach Anleitung in einem Video. Es war aber davor schon die schlechte Verbindung laut Speedtest. Demnach kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen. Aktuelle Treiber habe ich meine ich drauf. Zumindest sagt mir Windows das ich das habe. Im Netz finde ich widersprüchliche Angaben. Es scheint die neuste Version zu sein. intel(r) 82567lf-2 gigabit network connection driver mit der Version 10.1.10.1. Im Netz finde ich zwar bei Intel weitere Treiber aber dort steht dann zum Beispiel bei der Version  Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows® 10 Version: 26.0 (Latest)Date: 2/1/2021 das meine Karte "Discontinued Support" hat. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich das trotzdem nehmen kann, denn sie wird ja aufgeführt oder ob das heißt, dass das auf keinen Fall mein Treiber ist. Sonst finde ich keinen Treiber.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

Unter devmgmt.msc findet man die Bezeichnung. Sonst über die Geräte-ID gehen.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Das ist de Hardware ID die ich gefunden habe: pci\ven_8086&dev_10CD
Und ansonsten wie gesagt folgende Karte
intel(r) 82567lf-2 gigabit network connection driver mit der Version 10.1.10.1


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows 7* - Final Release
					

Installs Intel® Network Adapter drivers release 25.0 for Windows 7*. - Final Release




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				




Probiere den für Win7.
Sonst Windows-Neuinstallation.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Genau den habe ich auch schon für Windows 10 runtergeladen. Auch bei dem Windows 7 steht es ja genauso wie bei Windows 10 drin mit dem nicht support. Wie würde ich denn die exe installieren. Einfach während des Windows betriebs installieren? Dachte ich muss die Karte zunächst löschen und dann beim Neustart Treiber aktualisieren mit dem neuen Treiber. Aber mit einer Exe geht das ja glaube ich gar nicht oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

Einfach probieren, ich würde aber immer einen anderen PC bereithalten (generell), damit man im Fehlerfall da recherchieren kann.

Einen Win-Stick würde ich eh bereithalten, wenn man das nicht gelöst bekommt machst du einfach ne Neuinstallation.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Ok, danke dir! Aber im Fehlerfall kann ich dochim Zweifel  auch einfach wieder auf den alten Treiber zurück oder?
Würde eine Neuinstallation gerne umgehen


----------



## Gluksi (15. März 2021)

https://sdi-tool.org/download/ ich benutze immer den Snappy Driver installer. für Chipsatz und das ganze OnBoard gedönse. hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Das ist ein Programm?
Also wenn ich das Programm ausführe listet er mir die Netzwerkkarte gar nicht auf. Scheint also kein aktuelleren treiber zu geben?
Würde es ansonsten etwas bringen mir eine neue PCI express Netzwerkkarte zu holen?


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Hab nun versucht den Treiber zu installieren und die Installations Software sagt mir, dass es nicht möglich ist, da ich keinen Intel Adapter hätte. Jetzt blick ich gar nix mehr....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Programm?
> Also wenn ich das Programm ausführe listet er mir die Netzwerkkarte gar nicht auf. Scheint also kein aktuelleren treiber zu geben?
> Würde es ansonsten etwas bringen mir eine neue PCI express Netzwerkkarte zu holen?


Nein, denn die Karte tut ja unter Linux.
Teste das bitte unter einem frisch installierten Windows, ggf. auf einer neuen Platte.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Gibt es denn ansonsten limitierende Hardware- Softwarekomponenten? Kann das Board zu alt sein? Die CPU? Der PC ist tatsächlich schon etwas älter aber ich bin immer wieder überrascht, dass doch viele Komponenten recht gut sind. So eben auch die Netzwerkkarte, die bereits Gigabit fähig war.
Mal das Virenprogramm runterschmeißen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2021)

Wie gesagt, das Board kann das, wenn es unter Linux geht.
Es ist dein OS.
Teste ein frisch installiertes Windows 10.


----------



## soulstyle (15. März 2021)

Ja ich würde auch sagen, private Date sichern, Neuinstall.
Dann wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dein Problem auch behoben sein.
Was Du versuchen kannst, dein Chipsatztreiber mal komplett deinstallieren und neu installieren.
Oder was Du auch versuchen kannst, deine NW Karte komplett deinstallieren und neu installieren.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

Habe gerade noch gesehen, dass man auch das Netzwerk zurücksetzen kann. Meint ihr das wäre vielleicht sinnvoll? Da wird doch dann soweit die Beschreibung auch die Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert.
Habe mir den TCP Optimizer mal runtergeladen und der sagt folgendes


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das auf Windows Default stelle, ändern sich einige Punkte. Hab es aber bisher noch nicht applied. Wäre da ein Ansatz?


----------



## soulstyle (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch gesehen, dass man auch das Netzwerk zurücksetzen kann. Meint ihr das wäre vielleicht sinnvoll? Da wird doch dann soweit die Beschreibung auch die Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert.


Öffne deine NW Karte, rechte Maustaste > Diagnose anklicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

etwas widersprüchlich in Bild 1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in Bild 2 wird gesagt es liegt kein Problem vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Würde eine Neuinstallation gerne umgehen


Damit hilft nur: Backup-Image erstellen (wenn Du das schon hättest verstehe ich die Panik nicht, ein paar neue Optionen zu testen) und danach z.B. den TCP Optimizer zu nutzen. Der hat hier im Forum schon einige vergleichbare Probleme gelöst, deren Ursache mir vermutlich bis an mein Lebensende ein Rätsel bleiben werden.

M.M.n. gibt es da nur zwei Ansätze (falls nicht jemand eine Eingebung hat, was da exakt falsch läuft):
- Mit diversen Tools so lange herum spielen, bis es hoffentlich läuft
- Nach dem Backup Windows neu installieren (gerne auch auf einem anderen Medium) und wenn es dann läuft exakt dokumentierern, welcher Treiber mit welchen Registry-Settings genutzt wird und das manuell auf das aktuelle Windows übertragen.

Ach so, irgendwelche amok laufenden Internet Security "Tools" oder Virenscanner hast Du vermutlich nicht laufen. Deren Einfluss sollte man im Taskmanager (hoffentlich) sehen.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ach so, irgendwelche amok laufenden Internet Security "Tools" oder Virenscanner hast Du vermutlich nicht laufen. Deren Einfluss sollte man im Taskmanager (hoffentlich) sehen.


Also ich hab Norton 360 drauf. Habe das aber gerade auch schon mal ganz deinstalliert. Hat nichts gebracht, die selben Werte beim Speedtest


----------



## fotoman (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Norton 360 drauf. Habe das aber gerade auch schon mal ganz deinstalliert. Hat nichts gebracht, die selben Werte beim Speedtest


Da ich solche Probleme noch nie selber hatte kann ich nur vermuten, dass der TCP Optimizer korrekte Werte ausgibt. Wenn der Dir sagt, dass Du derzeit nicht die Win Standardwerte nutzt, dann würde ich die mit dem TCP Optimizer mal einstellen, neu booten (ein deaktivieren und wieder Aktivieren der Netzwerkkarte sollte genügen, aber bei Windoiws weiss man ja nie) und sehen, was passiert. Im Zweifel vorher die unterschiedlichen Werte abschreiben (oder Screnshots erstellen) und später wieder eintragen, wenn die Win Standardwerte nichts bringen.

Ich bin bei sowas aber auch recht entspannt, da ich ein aktuelles Backup-Image meines Windows habe und das zur Not in ein paar Minuten wieder zurück spielen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2021)

Wie heißt das Mainboard?
Die Windows-Version ist die 1709 (16299)?


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Mainboard?
> Die Windows-Version ist die 1709 (16299)?


Mainboard ist Packard Bell TBGM01
Ja, Windows Version ist  1709 Build 16299.1087


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Mainboard ist Packard Bell TBGM01


Ist das ein Fertig PC von Packard Bell?
Wenn ja, wie ist die SNID?



MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ja, Windows Version ist  1709 Build 16299.1087


Warum ist die so alt?

Hast Du mal eine PCIe-Netzwerkkarte getestet:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=nwpcie&xf=...~14075_gigabit~14769_RJ-45&sort=p#productlist  ?


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fertig PC von Packard Bell?


Ja ist ein FertigPC von MediaMarkt gewesen. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warum ist die so alt?


Aus irgendeinem Grund wird schon seit sehr langer Zeit die Updates nicht mehr richtig ausgeführt. Er sagt immer mal wieder, dass ein Update ansteht. Dann will er einen Neustart und sobald man das macht, fährt er beim nächsten Start nicht mehr vollständig hoch und hängt sich auf. Wenn man ihn dann irgendwann ausmacht und wieder an mach, startet er völlig normal und gibt an dass das Update nicht ausgeführt werden konnte. Hab mal irgendwo am Rande gelesen, dass das wohl ab einer bestimmten UpdateVersion ein häufiges Problem ist...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du mal eine PCIe-Netzwerkkarte getestet:


Hier wurde vorab gesagt, dass es nichts bringen würde eine neue Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen. Hätte ich sonst auch überlegt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Hier wurde vorab gesagt, dass es nichts bringen würde eine neue Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen. Hätte ich sonst auch überlegt.


Na für 10.- EUR würde ich das aber testen.

Und die SNID wäre wichtig (Typenschild).
Sie ist verschlüsselt und verrät nur den PC-Typ, sonst nichts.


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die SNID wäre wichtig (Typenschild).


90100651218


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2021)

Ich finde die SNID bei Packard Bell nicht:
https://www.packardbell.com/pb/de/DE/content/download  .

Hat der PC eine Typenbezeichnung wie iMedia oder so?


----------



## MCM2005 (15. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hat der PC eine Typenbezeichnung wie iMedia oder so?


Ja es ist der iPower. Auf der Seite war ich auch schon. Vom Aussehen/Abbildung ist es der iPower (PT.U01-PV.U01). 
Aber auf dem Schild an meinem PC beginnt die Bezeichnung mit PTU170X...
Also auch wenn das Gehäuse das vom iPower (PT.U01-PV.U01) ist. Mein PC ist definitv der iPower (PT.U17-PV.U17) da die Lan Karte ja von Intel ist. Bei dem iPower (PT.U01-PV.U01) ist es laut Angabe ja von Motorola.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na für 10.- EUR würde ich das aber testen.


Unfug, die alte Karte funktioniert doch unter Linux.
Sein Win 10 ist Schrott, der Updatedienst ist ja auch kaputt.

Die einzig gescheite Lösung ist die Neuinstallation und nicht der Kauf einer Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2021)

Wobei es im ersten Schritt ja nichtmal eine Neuinstallation bräuchte. Windows zurücksetzen kann auch schon helfen.
Ein Windows dessen Updatedienst nicht mehr läuft ist jedenfalls indiskutabel.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2021)

Ich würde da ein inplace upgrade vorschlagen um das Windows wieder fit zu machen:









						Inplace Upgrade Windows 10 schnell reparieren
					






					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ja es ist der iPower. Auf der Seite war ich auch schon. Vom Aussehen/Abbildung ist es der iPower (PT.U01-PV.U01).
> Aber auf dem Schild an meinem PC beginnt die Bezeichnung mit PTU170X...


Fotografiere mal das Typenschild und stelle es hier ein.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unfug, die alte Karte funktioniert doch unter Linux.
> Sein Win 10 ist Schrott, der Updatedienst ist ja auch kaputt.


Es soll auch ältere Netzwerkkarten geben, die nicht richtig unter Windows 10 funktionieren.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die einzig gescheite Lösung ist die Neuinstallation


Der TO wollte aber seine Daten behalten ... .

Ein vorgeschlagenes In-Place-Upgrade ist da wohl besser:


Spoiler: In-Place-Upgrade



In-Place-Upgrade

Zweck:

Ein In-Place-Upgrade schreibt die Systemdateien neu.

Es werden keine benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen verändert.
Alle Programme und Treiber funktionieren wie vorher.

Nur betriebssystemspezifische Dateien werden ersetzt.

Ergebnis:
Defekte Dateien oder verstellte Einstellungen werden berichtigt und Systemfunktionen wiederhergestellt.


Ursache:

Dateien können aufgrund von Festplattenfehlern defekt werden.
Einstellungen der Registry können von Programmen verstellt werden.


Durchführung:
Während des laufenden Betriebssystemes wird das Setup von Windows von einem verfügbaren Datenträger (USB-Stick, DVD) gestartet.


Die Dateien werden auf die Festplatte geschrieben und die Aktualisierung des Systems erfolgt nach einem Neustart.
Wenn das Setup komplett ist, hat das Betriebssystem die Version vom Datenträger.

Die Betriebssystemabbilder (ISO) gibt es bei verschiedenen Internetseiten








						Windows 10 20H2 (2009) 19042 ISO / ESD inkl. Updates (deutsch, english)
					

Die Windows 10 20H2 (2009) 19042 wird nun mit denselben kumulativen Updates versorgt, wie die Windows 10 2004. Kennen wir ja schon von der Windows 10 1903 /1909. Daher werden wir jetzt hier immer d…



					www.deskmodder.de
				




und von Microsoft.


Bitte beachten:
Das In-Place-Upgrade funktioniert im abgesicherten Modus nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der TO wollte aber seine Daten behalten ... .


Dann hat man dafür sowieso ein Backup, welches man bei dieser Gelegenheit ja auch erstellen könnte.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung! 
So das Bild ist nun etwas anders. Nachdem ich mehrfach gelesen habe, dass man den Speedtests nicht so ganz trauen kann und man lieber einen unabhängigen Test bei der Bundesnetzagentur machen soll, habe ich das nun mehrfach gemacht. Dabei zeigt sich nun folgendes Bild.
Unter Linux Live und Windows sind die Download Werte im Speedtest (Netzagentur) nahezu identisch schlecht (ca. 300-380). Führe ich nicht mal 30 sec später einen Test bei zum Beispiel Chip.de oder speedtest.net durch, ist unter Linux die Verbindung wieder bei top 850-950 und unter Windows bleibt sie gleich schlecht um die 300-400. 
Wie habe ich das jetzt nun wieder zu deuten?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hat man dafür sowieso ein Backup, welches man bei dieser Gelegenheit ja auch erstellen könnte.


Du begreifst es wohl immer noch nicht ... .



> Wie habe ich das jetzt nun wieder zu deuten?


Nicht anders, als vorher.

Ein In-Place-Upgrade könnte den Fehler ohne Neuinstallation der Programme beheben.

Und zeig uns mal das Typenschild.

Man könnte auch mal die Festplatten betrachten:
https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskinfo/ ,
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html (Screen "Benchmark"; durchlaufen lassen!) .

Die haben auch mit dem Internet zu tun.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

Bin nicht so firm was Backup und Neuinstallation anbelangt und habe demnach etwas Angst, dass ich mir mit der Aktion dann vieles verbocke, da der PC an sich wirklich gut läuft und das seit Jahren. Bis auf die verweigerten Updates läuft Windows so stabil, dass ich etwas Bedenken habe, dass ich mir mit der Aktion mehr kaputt mache bzw. mehr Aufwand entsteht durch Programme die ich wieder mühsam draufmachen muss usw....


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In-Place-Upgrade


Diese Sache klingt ganz spannend. Was haltet ihr zunächst davon den Punkt "Netzwerk zurücksetzen" mal auszuprobieren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2021)

Da es um die Netzwerkkarte selbst geht, würde ich das mal Netzwerkintern testen.
Hast du einen anderen Rechner mit Gigabit-NIC?
Dann man da z.B. über FTP oder SMB was übertragen.

Backup sollte man immer haben, denn eine HDD/SSD geht auch mal einfach so kaputt und auch ein Dateisystem ist schnell mal zerstört.

Dein Windows ist Schrott, dadurch dass keine Updates eingespielt werden können ist dies zudem noch ein recht hohe Sicherheitsrisiko.

Zum Backup: Am einfachsten alle Daten auf eine andere Platte kopieren, die am besten nicht dauerhaft angeschlossen ist.


----------



## DOcean (16. März 2021)

da du eine Fritz.Box hast kannst du mal probieren ob folgendes geht:





						Netzwerkdurchsatz der FRITZ!Box mit integriertem iPerf testen – Antary
					






					www.antary.de
				




(wenn kein 2. PC zur Verfügung)


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da es um die Netzwerkkarte selbst geht, würde ich das mal Netzwerkintern testen.
> Hast du einen anderen Rechner mit Gigabit-NIC?
> Dann man da z.B. über FTP oder SMB was übertragen.


Leider haben wir nur noch einen Laptop der wirklich nicht gut ist und auch nicht gigabitfähig ist. Daher dürfte das zeitnah schwierig werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr zunächst davon den Punkt "Netzwerk zurücksetzen" mal auszuprobieren?


Mach das mal.

Das Programm kann das auch und prüft gleichzeitig auf Schädlinge:
https://www.heise.de/download/product/adwcleaner-91313  .

Durchlaufen lassen und Neustart.

Das Typenschild wäre schon wichtig.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Programm kann das auch und prüft gleichzeitig auf Schädlinge:


folgendes erkannt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

Weg damit!


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weg damit!


Sind entfernt. 

Für die Reparatur sollte es wie eingestellt sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Sind entfernt.
> 
> Für die Reparatur sollte es wie eingestellt sein?


Laß es mal so.

Mach mal einen Netzwerktest.

Und das *Typenschild *wäre wichtig.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und das *Typenschild *wäre wichtig.


Aller Guten Dinge sind 6, weiß man doch 

Die Windows Version ist aber tatsächlich sehr alt (stichwort sicherheit) und anscheinend ja auch nicht mehr funktionstüchtig (fehlschlagende updates)

*Also Backup machen (zur Not schnell ne 1TB externe SSD/HDD beim örtlichen PC Fritzen holen) und das inplace-upgrade durchführen.*

Könnte einige Probleme lösen; Schaden tuts jedenfalls nicht wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Also Backup machen (zur Not schnell ne 1TB externe SSD/HDD beim örtlichen PC Fritzen holen) und das inplace-upgrade durchführen.*


Du mußt dem TO aber auch erklären was er genau sichern soll.
Ich glaube nicht, daß das ohne genaue Anleitung klappt.

Warten wir erst mal den Netzwerktest ab.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und das *Typenschild *wäre wichtig.


Sorry hat etwas gedauert. Das sind die einzigen Kleber die auf dem PC zu finden sind. Und dann noch eins wo der Vista ProductKey drauf ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

Der Netzwerktest ist durch?


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Netzwerktest ist durch?


Habe nun die Reparatur mit dem AdwCleaner gemacht. Keine Verbesserung.
Und auch das Netzwerk zurücksetzen hat keine Verbesserung gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DOcean schrieb:


> da du eine Fritz.Box hast kannst du mal probieren ob folgendes geht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (16. März 2021)

von der Sourceforge Seite runtergeladen?

Wenn ja, spinnt Norton rum, macht es gerne mal.... (unten wiederherstellen in dem Norton Fenster, sollte die Datei wiederholen)

Du solltest vorher aber gucken ob deine Fritz.Box überhaupt die Funktion unterstützt!


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> von der Sourceforge Seite runtergeladen?


Wenn ich das wie nach der Anleitung mache, passiert das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte geschickterweise noch den Namen des Downloads und musste es erst auf den entsprechenden Namen kürzen. Jetzt hat alles gepasst und der erste Test sieht wie folgt aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

Laut Packard Bell ist Dein PC ein iPower der 17er Serie:
https://www.packardbell.com/pb/de/DE/content/download .

Der LAN-Treiber ist für Windows Vista 64:
https://global-download.packardbell.com/GDFiles/Driver/Lan/Lan_Intel_9.52.9.0_Vistax64_A.zip?acerid=633982778994603492&Step1=DESKTOP&Step2=IPOWER&Step3=IPOWER (PT.U17-PV.U17)&OS=V09&LC=de&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_8P  <- Klick = Download.

Lade den mal herunter und installiere ihn:
Die  .zip Datei rechts anklicken, alle extrahieren.
Achtung, das sind 200MB, es dauert etwas.
Aber du hast ja noch mehr Internetgeschwindigkeit. als ich. 

Dann die Autorun.exe im entpackten Ordner ausführen.
Dann sollte der Treiber installiert werden.


P.S.: Langsam scheint sich die Sache zu klären.
Die Datensicherung und Systemaktualisierung sollten wir trotzdem im Auge behalten.


----------



## DOcean (16. März 2021)

hmm da hilft irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter... schon komisch bei dir das Ganze...

Kannst du den iperf Test noch mal unter Linux machen?


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann die Autorun.exe im entpackten Ordner ausführen.
> Dann sollte der Treiber installiert werden.


Ich hatte mir den Treiber sogar schon runtergeladen. hat aber leider das Ergebnis 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DOcean schrieb:


> hmm da hilft irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter... schon komisch bei dir das Ganze...


Was sagen denn die ganzen Zahlen bei dem iperf Test nun aus? 



DOcean schrieb:


> Kannst du den iperf Test noch mal unter Linux machen?


Ja würde ich versuchen, ob ich das unter Linux auch hinbekomme. Hoffe das geht mit meinem Laienwissen und der Live Version


----------



## DOcean (16. März 2021)

du solltest bei dem zweiten Test wie in dem Artikel beschrieben nach an die 1000MBit/1GBit kommen..

jetzt kann es sein das deine FritzBox nicht genügend Power hat für diesen Test oder das dein Windwos da Probleme macht -> daher die Idee den Test unter Linux zu wiederholen

du testet damit nur die Strecke zwischen Router und PC, nicht deine Verbindung ins Internet, daher ist das *wenn die FritzBox genügend Power hat* ein sehr guter Test für so welche Probleme


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

Ok habe eine Fritzbox 6591 falls das für die Fragestellung der Power schon mal weiterhilft.
allerdings ein Leihprodukt von Vodafone


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir den Treiber sogar schon runtergeladen. hat aber leider das Ergebnis


Ok.
Der Treiber paßt nicht für Windows 10.

Laß Linux erst mal links liegen.

Hast Du eine externe USB-Festplatte?


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> jetzt kann es sein das deine FritzBox nicht genügend Power hat für diesen Test oder das dein Windwos da Probleme macht -> daher die Idee den Test unter Linux zu wiederholen


Hier nun die Ergebnisse aus Linux. Das da ein enormer Unterschied ist, sehe ja selbst ich als Laie. Somit muss es was mit Windows zu tun haben?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du eine externe USB-Festplatte?


Ja habe ich. Eine SSD


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Somit muss es was mit Windows zu tun haben?!


Ja, sieht so aus.



MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Eine SSD


Kopiere mal den Ordner C:\Benutzer\<Dein Benutzername>  dorthin, wenn er draufpaßt.
Da stehen im allgemeinen Deine eigenen Dateien drin.

Wenn Du eigene Dateien noch irgendwo anders hast, bitte auch sichern.


----------



## DOcean (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Somit muss es was mit Windows zu tun haben?!


jup sehe ich genauso, LAN Adapter Kabel FritzBox ist OK, und bringt die Power wie erwartet


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kopiere mal den Ordner C:\Benutzer\<Dein Benutzername> dorthin, wenn er draufpaßt.
> Da stehen im allgemeinen Deine eigenen Dateien drin.
> 
> Wenn Du eigene Dateien noch irgendwo anders hast, bitte auch sichern.



Muss ich leider auf Spätnachmittag verschieben. Ich sitze im Home Office aber habe gleich einen Außentermin. 
Verliere ich denn auch alle installierten Programme?
Melde mich dann sobald ich wieder am PC sitze. Besten Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Verliere ich denn auch alle installierten Programme?


Nein, genau das wollen wir ja vermeiden.

Gutes Gelingen im Job!


----------



## robbe (16. März 2021)

Also ich habs entweder überlesen, oder es wurde in 63 Beiträgen noch nicht einmal über die generelle Hardware gesprochen. Speedtest brauchen viel CPU Leistung und bei einem über 10 Jahre alten PC mit kaputten/zugemüllten OS könnte es durchaus an ausreichend Leistung fehlen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Also ich habs entweder überlesen, oder es wurde in 63 Beiträgen noch nicht einmal über die generelle Hardware gesprochen.



Es ist ein alter Packard Bell der iPower 17-Serie von 2009:


			https://www.packardbell.com/pb/de/DE/content/download.
		


Ich denke mal so etwas:
iPower G5640 der PT.U17-Serie.

Den genauen Typ hab ich noch nicht gefunden, da die SNID bei PB nicht zu finden ist.
Die SNID ist 90100651218   .
Die Seriennummer: PTU 170X005901019701800.

Nachzusehen hier:  #49


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Also ich habs entweder überlesen, oder es wurde in 63 Beiträgen noch nicht einmal über die generelle Hardware gesprochen. Speedtest brauchen viel CPU Leistung und bei einem über 10 Jahre alten PC mit kaputten/zugemüllten OS könnte es durchaus an ausreichend Leistung fehlen.


Meine Hardware 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (16. März 2021)

Hm, ist halt die erste i7 Generation und das in Verbindung  mit einem erneuerungsbedürftigen Win10. Wundert mich garnicht, das bei einem CPU Lastigen Speedtest da nicht viel bei rum kommt. Mach mal während des Speedtests den Taskmanager auf und schau dir die CPU Auslastung an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Hm, ist halt die erste i7 Generation und das in Verbindung  mit einem erneuerungsbedürftigen Win10. Wundert mich garnicht, das bei einem CPU Lastigen Speedtest da nicht viel bei rum kommt. Mach mal während des Speedtests den Taskmanager auf und schau dir die CPU Auslastung an.


Ja, viel ist da nicht, aber wollten wir nicht erst mal die Daten sichern?

Dann schauen wir uns mal die Festplatten an.:

https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskinfo/ ,
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html (Screen "Benchmark"; durchlaufen lassen!) .

Die sind nach 10 Jahren auch nicht mehr frisch.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, viel ist da nicht, aber wollten wir nicht erst mal die Daten sichern?


Bin gerade dabei die Daten aus C:Benutzer zu sichern...dauert aber...



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir uns mal die Festplatten an


Die Festplatte ist eine ganz neue SSD


robbe schrieb:


> Mach mal während des Speedtests den Taskmanager auf und schau dir die CPU Auslastung an.


Also bei einem Test bei speedtest.net oder chip.de geht die CPU auf max. 56% hoch. Das dürfte doch nicht so schlimm sein oder? Zumal die CPU schafft es ja scheinbar unter Linux auch?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ist eine ganz neue SSD


Eine andere ist nicht verbaut?

Was sagt HDTune?
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html (Screen "Benchmark"; durchlaufen lassen!) .



MCM2005 schrieb:


> Also bei einem Test bei speedtest.net oder chip.de geht die CPU auf max. 56% hoch. Das dürfte doch nicht so schlimm sein oder?


Ja, die CPU ist immer noch ein i7, wenn auch ein alter.
Sie hat ungefähr die halbe Leistung eines i5 6500.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine andere ist nicht verbaut?


Hatte vorher eine HDD drin. Die originale und hab dann vor einiger Zeit auf die SSD kopiert und umgestellt. Eine andere Platte ist nicht drin.
Die Sicherung kopiert noch, daher habe ich das Benchmark noch nicht gemacht.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine andere ist nicht verbaut?


Laufwerk L: das du siehst ist die SSD externe


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

Gut, eine Fehlerursache weniger.


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was sagt HDTune?


Ergebnis HDTune




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Backup habe ich nun hoffentlich so gut wie alles fertig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ergebnis HDTune


Ein bißchen langsam, paßt aber zum Alter des PCs.

Nun besorgst Du Dir Rufus:
https://rufus.ie/   ,
einen 8GB USB-Stick und die ISO von Windows 10 Prof 1903:
https://www.computerbase.de/downloads/betriebssysteme/windows-10/  .

Es kann sein, daß spätere Versionen nicht angenommen werden, deshalb die 1903er Version.

Damit erzeugst Du einen bootbaren USB-Stick mit rufus.
Schaffst Du das alleine?

Wenn Du fertig bist, bitte *NICHT* neu starten!


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Damit erzeugst Du einen bootbaren USB-Stick mit rufus.


Hatte bereits einen bootfähigen Stick für Linux, aber mein PC scheint USB nicht als bootfähig zu unterstützen
Zumindest kann ich das in der Bootorder nicht im Bios einstellen
Geht dann stattdessen auch eine DVD?
Wenn ich mir eine andere Windows 10 Version runterlade, wie funktioniert das mit dem Product Key?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passen die Einstellungen?
Also den 4Gb Stick ignorieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Geht dann stattdessen auch eine DVD?


Ja, aber das dauert ... .
Und du brauchst eine Dual-Layer DVD.

Daher lieber einen USB-Stick.


MCM2005 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eine andere Windows 10 Version runterlade, wie funktioniert das mit dem Product Key?


Der wird nicht geändert.



MCM2005 schrieb:


> passen die Einstellungen?


Nicht ganz.
Partitionsschema:  MBR
Zielsystem:                BIOS (bzw. UEIF-CSM).

Das müßte für das alte Board passen.


MCM2005 schrieb:


> Also den 4Gb Stick ignorieren.


ALLES auf dem Stick wird gelöscht.
Und 4GB sind zu klein, oder heißt der Stick nur so?


----------



## MCM2005 (16. März 2021)

Und was ist mit dem Problem, dass er beim Start nicht von USB bootet bzw.  booten kann?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Problem, dass er beim Start nicht von USB bootet bzw.  booten kann?


Wir starten nicht vom Stick, sondern von den (von dort) vorinstallierten Daten auf der Festplatte.
Ich melde mich ab für heute.

Viel Spaß noch.

Und nicht ohne mich weitermachen, wenn der Stick fertig ist.
Normalerweise mußt Du von dort die setup.exe starten und dann warten bis die Installation durchgelaufen ist, falls Du noch als Nachteule weitermachen willst.


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

D.h. mit dieser Methode wird dann dieses inplace upgrade gemacht? Wo quasi Windows in laufenden Betrieb geupdatet wird und fehlende/alte Systemdateien ersetzt werden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> D.h. mit dieser Methode wird dann dieses inplace upgrade gemacht? Wo quasi Windows in laufenden Betrieb geupdatet wird und fehlende/alte Systemdateien ersetzt werden?


Genau so ist es.
In Place Upgrade - im laufenden Betrieb upgraden.

Und du mußt im Normalmodus sein, im abgesicherten funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

Ok, also ich habe nun den Stick mit Windows ISO drauf. Nun starte ich ganz normal setup.exe und dann installiert er Windows quasi über das alte und alle Programme und privaten Dateien bleiben erhalten.
Muss ich während des Installationsprozesses irgendwas beachten oder etwas bestimmtes auswählen?


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

Also wie es scheint, ist es wie bei den Updates von Windows. Er macht alles brav bis er den Neustart macht und nun sitze ich vor dem Windows Symbol und nichts weiter passiert. Also kein ladenbalken oder die kreisenden Punkte.  Aber ich warte mal ab.


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

So nachdem ich nun irgendwann den Resetknopf gedrückt habe, ist der PC normal hochgefahren und folgende Nachricht gab es...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

De*aktiviere* mal den Virenscanner - nicht de*installieren*!

Arbeite das mal durch, falls es nicht hilft:
https://www.windows-faq.de/2017/02/08/0xc1900101-0x20017-windows-10-konnte-nicht-installiert-werden/ .


----------



## robbe (17. März 2021)

Meint ihr nicht, es wäre sinnvoller das Sytem einfach mal sauber neu aufzusetzen, anstatt noch irgendwie zu Versuchen einer uralten, kaputten Installation neues Leben einzuhauchen?

Persönliche Daten sichern, Installierte Programme notieren und einmal alles neu. Ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm und Zeitaufwendig, wie man sich das immer vorstellt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, es wäre sinnvoller das Sytem einfach mal sauber neu aufzusetzen, anstatt noch irgendwie zu Versuchen einer uralten, kaputten Installation neues Leben einzuhauchen?


Das wollten wir um alles in der Welt verhindern.



robbe schrieb:


> Persönliche Daten sichern, Installierte Programme notieren und einmal alles neu. Ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm und Zeitaufwendig, wie man sich das immer vorstellt.


Wenn es nicht anders geht: ja.
Aber ein Tag geht meist drauf.

Ich hab's vorige Woche hinter mir, als meine 2TB Barracuda den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Das Dateisystem war völlig im Eimer.

Der Grund waren verrottete Kontaktflächen zur Platte von der Elektronik aus.
Man sollte es nicht glauben.
Lötzinn oxidiert halt, Gold eben nicht.

Die Platte hab ich wieder hinbekommen, aber nur als Notlösung.


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> De*aktiviere* mal den Virenscanner - nicht de*installieren*!


In dem Windows FAQ wird aber das genaue Gegenteil beschrieben?!

Installation BIOS Update
Da traue ich mich glaube ich echt gar nicht dran...Wenn ich doch da die falsche Version erwische oder irgendwas anderes falsch läuft, war es das dann komplett.

Oh man bin euch echt dankbar für die viele Unterstützung. 
Werde das jetzt noch mal mit dem Antiviren Programm ausprobieren und zusätzlich alle USB Dinge abklemmen. Wobei das ja schon fast wieder obsolet ist wenn ich den USB Stick drin haben muss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja schon fast wieder obsolet ist wenn ich den USB Stick drin haben muss.


Der USB-Stick muß nur bis zum Neustart angesteckt bleiben.
Danach liest der PC von der Festplatte aus einem Ordner.

Den Zeitpunkt vom Abziehen muß man aber ziemlich genau treffen.

Nimm auch mal das LAN-Kabel raus und lasse Windows *ohne Suche nach Updates* installieren (im Installationsfenster abwählen - Ändern, wie Windows Updates installiert oder so).


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der USB-Stick muß nur bis zum Neustart angesteckt bleiben.


Also so bei dem Boot Piep?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Zeitpunkt vom Abziehen muß man aber ziemlich genau treffen.


Also so bei dem Boot Piep?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Also so bei dem Boot Piep?


Ja, genau.


----------



## MCM2005 (17. März 2021)

Also ohne virenprogramm, defender so gut es geht deaktiviert, lan kabel und alle USB Devices ab...hats leider nicht geklappt. Würde es jetzt noch mal mit dem weiteren Schritt Installationsdateien probieren...
Zum Punkt Windows Updatedateien zurücksetzen
ren C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.sav (hier sagt er "Zugriff verweigert")
ren C:\Windows\System32\catroot2 Catroot2.sav ("Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden")

Hab dann auf einer anderen Seite andere Eingaben gefunden
ren %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.bak (Zugriff verweigert)
ren %systemroot%\system32\catroot2 catroot2.bak (scheint geklappt zu haben zumindest erscheint keinerlei Fehlermeldung sondern direkt eine neue Eingabeaufforderung)

net stop msiserver (Der Windows Installer ist nicht gestartet)


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2021)

Wäre ein Neuaufsetzen nicht schneller?

Die ganzen Fehlerbehebungen bringen doch sichtlich nichts.

Hiermit kann man den Windowskey auslesen:
https://www.heise.de/download/product/magical-jelly-bean-keyfinder-36531  .


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wäre ein Neuaufsetzen nicht schneller?


Hab halt ein bisschen Schiss dass ich da jetzt alles umkrempel und mir die Mühe mache das alles neu drauf zu spielen und am Ende bringt es nix. Ist es wirklich so sicher dass es nach einer Neuinstallation besser performt? Nicht dass es einfach doch an meinem zu schwachen PC liegt.  Wobei dann würde es doch auch unter Linux nicht laufen oder?


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2021)

Fakt ist dein Windows dies ist komplett im Eimer. Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit hin oder her darf das schon im Sinn der IT-Sicherheit nicht so bleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fakt ist dein Windows dies ist komplett im Eimer. Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit hin oder her darf das schon im Sinn der IT-Sicherheit nicht so bleiben.


Genau das denke ich auch.

Wenn Du mit dem alten System rumgurkst, ist das wesentlich gefährlicher. als das neu aufgesetzte System.
Wer weiß, was noch alles im System defekt ist und ehe die Datenverluste zunehmen, würde ich neu installieren.

Es gibt noch zig Fehlerursachen bei defekten System, aber bis wir die durch haben ist es Weihnachten, ohne Spaß.

Und aufgrund der Datensicherheit ist ein neues System wohl angebracht.


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und aufgrund der Datensicherheit ist ein neues System wohl angebracht.


Ok und das würde bedeuten, ich kann diese runtergeladene ISO USB Stick Version nehmen? Oder sollte ich bei einem komplett neu aufgesetzten Windows lieber noch etwas anderes nehmen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ok und das würde bedeuten, ich kann diese runtergeladene ISO USB Stick Version nehmen? Oder sollte ich bei einem komplett neu aufgesetzten Windows lieber noch etwas anderes nehmen?


Nimm die neueste Version 21H1:
https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2021...1-19043-iso-esd-inkl-updates-deutsch-english/  .


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

Die muss ich aber dann auf DVD packen oder? Wegen nicht booten über USB und so...


----------



## ich111 (18. März 2021)

Würde mir das direkt von der Quelle holen: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10

Das Media Creation Tool kümmert sich darum das aufs Medium (Stick, DVD) zu bringen und dieses entsprechend einzurichten. DVD muss wie bereits genannt eine Dual/Double Layer sein


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Die muss ich aber dann auf DVD packen oder? Wegen nicht booten über USB und so...


Bei der Neuinstallation kannst Du von USB booten.



ich111 schrieb:


> Würde mir das direkt von der Quelle holen: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10
> 
> Das Media Creation Tool kümmert sich darum das aufs Medium (Stick, DVD) zu bringen und dieses entsprechend einzurichten.


Kann man auch machen.


----------



## chill_eule (18. März 2021)

Ja, am besten erstmal immer so, direkt von Microsoft das MCT ziehen und nutzen.
Rufus usw. sind auch wieder nur "Notlösungen" oder für spezielle Anwendungsfälle gemacht.


----------



## DOcean (18. März 2021)

sein Board bootet laut ihm ja nicht von USB, daher bleibt nur die DVD


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

Wenn ich mir auf der microsoft seite nun dieses Media Creation Tool runterlade und daraus eine DVD mit Windows mache, ist das dann automatisch die neuste Version? Also Windows 10 21H1 19043 ISO x64 Home oder Pro x64


DOcean schrieb:


> sein Board bootet laut ihm ja nicht von USB, daher bleibt nur die DVD


Genau kann es im Bios nicht einstellen. Aber ich habe double layer dvds da...passt also


----------



## chill_eule (18. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Genau kann es im Bios nicht einstellen


Waaas?
Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen


Doch ist so, habe nur die Option aus Laufwerken zu wählen. Also Festplatte oder DVD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (18. März 2021)

Boah, schei*e, wie alt ist die Kiste bitte? 
(Hab das ehrlich gesagt nur so halb gelesen )

Wenn der USB Stick steckt, dann kannst du den auch nicht bei "1st Boot Device" sehen?


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn der USB Stick steckt, dann kannst du den auch nicht bei "1st Boot Device" sehen?


Nee leider nicht...
Tja von 2009 oder so dürfte der sein...Hat mir bisher aber wirklich gute Dienste erwiesen. Und mit der neuen SSD und Grafikkarte fühlt es sich zumindest für mich wie ein zweiter Frühling an


----------



## soulstyle (18. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Nee leider nicht...
> Tja von 2009 oder so dürfte der sein...Hat mir bisher aber wirklich gute Dienste erwiesen. Und mit der neuen SSD und Grafikkarte fühlt es sich zumindest für mich wie ein zweiter Frühling an


Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto von den Boot Optionen Posten.
Kann sein das Secure Boot aktiv ist, dann kann man von externen Geräten nicht booten.


----------



## BigBoymann (18. März 2021)

Installiere Mal Chrome oder den neuen Edge und teste nochmal. Weiterer Test wäre eine Testdatei runterladen, 



			Test Files
		


Normalerweise sollten da Werte um 100MB/s rauskommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und mit der neuen SSD und Grafikkarte fühlt es sich zumindest für mich wie ein zweiter Frühling an


Dein System ist aber längst über den Jordan.
Ich würde langsam mal über etwas neues nachdenken.

Das Handbuch von PB ist auch völlig unbrauchbar.

Aber was taucht denn alles unter "Harddisk Drives" im BIOS auf?


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber was taucht denn alles unter "Harddisk Drives" im BIOS auf?


Hast recht, da findet sich der USB Stick. Sorry!


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten da Werte um 100MB/s rauskommen.


Also wenn ich da die 1 Gb Datei runterladen sind es aktuell um die 4-6Mb. Wenn ich sonst so downloads habe sind das meist nie mehr als 30-50Mb...so weit ich mich erinnere...Also 100Mb hatte ich glaube ich annähernd noch nicht.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich würde langsam mal über etwas neues nachdenken.


Ja ich bin auch dabei mal nach einem MB und einer neuen CPU Ausschau zu halten.


----------



## robbe (18. März 2021)

Diese Testdownloads kann man meist eh vergessen. Da kommt selten viel bei rum, da diese nur über eine einzelne Verbindung gezogen werden und dafür ist meist das Netz des Providers einfach zu mies. Speedtests und Downloads von Spieleclients finden meist über mehrere Verbindungen statt.


----------



## MCM2005 (18. März 2021)

Hab auch zusätzlich die Desktop App von der Bundesnetzagentur, die ist allerdings immer am schlechtesten von der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Hast recht, da findet sich der USB Stick. Sorry!


Und?
Fertig mit der Installation?

Könnten wir mal bitte die Nebendiskussionen ausblenden?


----------



## BigBoymann (19. März 2021)

Hmm, jetzt ist auf nichts mehr Verlass, hab gerade gegengeprüft, es kommen nur 20MB/s an bei Hetzner. Also zum Vergessen der Testdownload.

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Post Wort für Wort gelesen, aber man hatte dir ja schon nahegelegt neu zu installieren, was ja mittels USB Stick nicht so wirklich ging. Wie wäre denn ein InPlace Upgrade? Schon versucht?









						Inplace Upgrade Windows 10 schnell reparieren
					






					www.deskmodder.de
				




Damit sollte man zumindest viele der Windowseinstellungen erstmal wieder auf Default setzen. Die von dir aktuell noch genutzte 1709 ist ja schon wirklich richtig alt und wird eigentlich gar nicht mehr supportet.


----------



## MCM2005 (19. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und?
> Fertig mit der Installation?


Ich glaube dass ich mich da erst ab dem Wochenende drum kümmern werde, da ich dann lieber auf nummer sicher gehe und noch mal alles kontrolliere, was ich vorab zu sichern habe an dateien.
Sobald ich etwas Neues habe, melde ich mich und gebe Report


----------



## DOcean (19. März 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn ein InPlace Upgrade? Schon versucht?


ja haben wir schon durch, bricht mit einem Fehler ab....


----------



## MCM2005 (19. März 2021)

Wenn ich mal nach MB und CPU Ausschau halte...habt ihr ne Empfehlung? Ich weiß, sicherlich stark davon abhängig davon was ich mit dem PC machen will. Aber so rein generell...ein gutes zukunfssicheres Allround Paket. 
Hatte bereits das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ins Auge gefasst. Klar nicht das neuste MB aber ich wil jetzt auch nicht für mich als Normalo-Nutzer unendlich viel Geld ausgeben. Welche CPU würde denn dazu passen? i9?


----------



## chill_eule (19. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC



Neu oder gebraucht?
Inzwischen ist Intel aber auch bei 500 angekommen, den alten Kram würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.

Falls du einen Neukauf anstrebst, dann mach dazu bitte ein neues Thema auf, sonst wird das hier sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## MCM2005 (19. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls du einen Neukauf anstrebst, dann mach dazu bitte ein neues Thema auf, sonst wird das hier sehr unübersichtlich.


Stimmt, sorry. Falsches Thema hier!


----------



## chill_eule (19. März 2021)

Und vergiss nicht den Fragebogen! 






						Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
					

Hallo,  hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!  Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.  Lies dir vorab die Erklärungen durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## MCM2005 (19. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Neu oder gebraucht?


Nur zur kurzen Ergänzung wäre gebraucht!


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

Also bislang verlief die Neuinstallation ohne Erfolg. Ich habe die Boot CD reingemacht und bin der Installation gefolgt und habe ausgewählt, dass nichts behalten werden soll. Danach hat er ganz normal alles gemacht und sobald es zum Neustart nach der "Installation" kommt, macht er das selbe Spiel wie immer. Ich erhalte das Windows Zeichen ohne Ladebalken bzw. Kreise. Es geht dann wieder nicht weiter. Nach einem Reset komme ich wieder zu meinem alten Windows und erhalte die bereits oben gezeigte Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich die Boot Cd von Anfang an reinmache wenn der PC aus war und ich dann davon starte...passiert das Gleiche. Muss ich also vorher komplett formatieren? Habe natürlich nun Schiss, dass er nach der Formatierung auch wieder nicht weiter bootet...dann habe ich natürlich ein Problem und kann nicht so einfach zu meinem alten Windows zurück...
Oh man 
Ich habe jetzt gerade auch mal gesehen dass wenn ich den PC runterfahre weiterhin auf dem Mainboard eine gelbe LED leuchtet. Erst wenn ich ihn dann ganz vom Strom nehme geht die aus. Das ist doch auch nicht ganz normal oder ?
Nächste Kuriosität...wenn ich ihn dann aus hatte und an mache...startet er nicht von der Boot CD obwohl ja eigentlich eingestellt ist dass er zuerst von CD Laufwerk booten soll. Er fährt aber sofort zum normalen Windows hoch...


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Letzte Windows Installation ist schon etwas länger her....
Ich glaub du musst Benutzerdefinierte Inatallation auswählen, sonst versucht er nur ein Upgrade der bestehenden Installation. Dort dann die bestehende Partition löschen und Windows einfach in den freien Bereich rein Installieren. Wenn er dann neu startet am besten direkt die DVD rausnehmen, damit er nicht wieder von ihr bootet.

Edit, hier ist das ganz gut beschrieben: https://www.giga.de/downloads/windows-10/tipps/windows-10-installieren-auch-clean-install-anleitung/


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

Ja und genau das macht er scheinbar nicht. Denn ich habe es gestern genauso gemacht. Dann habe ich "nichts beibehalten" ausgewählt und trotzdem stoppt er nach dem Neustart und bringt mich zurück zur alten Windows version. Also hat er die bis dahin doch gar nicht gelöscht....muss also wohl doch eher manuell formatieren und dann von dvd booten oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Ich bin eigentlich fest davon ausgegangen, dass du von DVD gebootet hast. Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob man aus dem System heraus eine richtige CleanInstall durchführen kann.


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

Ok, also ich sollte von der DVD booten und dann die Installation durchführen?!


robbe schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob man aus dem System heraus eine richtige CleanInstall durchführen kann.


Oder bezweifelst du, dass es überhaupt noch eine Möglichkeit gibt eine Neuinstallation durchzuführen? Es scheint ja zumindest auch irgendwas mit dem Booten falsch zu laufen...


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Wenn du von DVD bootest, ist es egal, wie kaputt das alte System ist, da die Systempartition noch vor der Installation gelöscht wird. Du installierst dann ein frisches Windows von DVD auf freien Speicherplatz.


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

Problem ist, er bootet scheinbar gar nicht von der DVD. Wenn ichd en PC runterfahre und von der DVD boote, startet er den Bootvorgang und ich höre wie de DVD anläuft, dann kommt "Beliebige Taste drücken zum booten von DVD" wenn ich das drücke kommt ein paar mal ein blickender Cursor und dann das Windows Zeichen und nichts weiter passiert. Dann hört die DVD irgendwann auf und es ist Stillstand...also haargenau das Gleiche wie wenn ich aus Windows installieren will oder wie das beschriebene Problem mit den Updates in Windows
Ich versuche es jetzt noch mal mit USB in der Hoffnung das es damit klappt...
Aber schon alles sehr sehr suspekt
Booten von USB selbes Bild. Es geht bis hierhin und ab dann nicht mehr weiter. Ich bin ratlos...sollte ich die Festplatte formatieren? Habe aber Angst das es ein grundlegendes Problem vielleicht sogar in BIOS ist und dass ich dann gar nichts mehr gebootet bekomme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Das Formatieren bringt dir insofern nichts, dass dein Problem mit dem Booten noch garnichts mit dem alten Windows zu tun haben kann. 



> Problem ist, er bootet scheinbar gar nicht von der DVD. Wenn ichd en PC runterfahre und von der DVD boote, startet er den Bootvorgang und ich höre wie de DVD anläuft, dann kommt "Beliebige Taste drücken zum booten von DVD" wenn ich das drücke kommt ein paar mal ein blickender Cursor und dann das Windows Zeichen und nichts weiter passiert.



Das klingt schonmal alles sehr richtig, nur dass dann irgendwann das Installationsfenster kommen müsste. Wielange hast du denn gewartet, ehe du wieder neugestartet hast?


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

5-10min
Kann das noch länger dauern?


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Eigentlich dauert das nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## MCM2005 (20. März 2021)

Genau...und das tut es nicht. Woran kann denn so ein fehlerhaftes booten liegen?


----------



## robbe (20. März 2021)

Schon seltsam. Der Bootvorgang ansich ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern dass er das Setup nicht lädt. Das ist mir aber auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## MCM2005 (21. März 2021)

Ok, also irgendwas stimmt da mal so überhaupt nicht. Habe nun auch noch festgestellt, wenn ich ihn aus hatte und dann nach einer Zeit wieder an mache, lässt er mich auch gar nicht ins Bios. Also ich kann F2 drücken so viel ich will. erlädt sofort Windows. Kann das an der SSD liegen? Also das die einfach viel zu schnell für den "restlichen" PC ist?  Wenn ich ihn dann neustarte, kann ich in Seelenruhe F2 drücken und ich gelange in Bios.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2021)

Du hast wahrscheinlich den schnellen Start an, dann wird Windows beim Herunterfahren nicht wirklich beendet sondern der aktuelle Status vieler Teile nur eingefroren und beim starten wieder geladen.








						Windows 10: Schnellstart deaktivieren/aktivieren
					

Sie möchten den Schnellstart Ihres Windows 10 PCs aktivieren oder deaktivieren? Wir zeigen Ihnen Schritt für Schritt, was Sie tun müssen.




					www.heise.de
				



Ein Nebeneffekt davon ist auch dass das Dateisystem gelockt ist wenn man so herunter fährt. Vielleicht scheiterten daran deine Neuinstallationsversuche. 
Hattest du es aus einem Neustart raus versucht?


----------



## MCM2005 (21. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Nebeneffekt davon ist auch dass das Dateisystem gelockt ist wenn man so herunter fährt. Vielleicht scheiterten daran deine Neuinstallationsversuche.


Ok, guter Hinweis. Gleich versucht, aber leider kein Erfolg. Wenn ich den PC aus hatte und wieder hochfahre und er eigentlich von der DVD booten soll. Steht auch das ich eine beliebige Taste drücken soll um von DVD zu booten. Dann kommt das Windows Zeichen. Die DVD fängt an zu laufen und ich dachte jetzt klappts. Der Kreise kamen auch und dann zack...Der normale Windows Startbildschirm...


----------



## robbe (21. März 2021)

Scheint mir so, als ob er dann garnicht von DVD bootet, trotz der "beliebigen Taste".  Ich würde mal die Windowsplatte abklemmen um zu schauen ob die DVD überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2021)

Ich würde mir eine neue, leere Festplatte besorgen und die Installation damit versuchen.
Dabei ALLE anderen Platten VORHER abhängen.

Und da das System kein UEFI-BIOS hat, sollte das Bootmedium auch als CSM / MBR erstellt worden sein.

Das könnte man übrigens vorher noch mal prüfen.

Vielleicht startet der PC ja dann von DVD.


----------



## MCM2005 (21. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das könnte man übrigens vorher noch mal prüfen.


Wie könnte ich das prüfen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich das prüfen?


Beim Erstellen einer UEFI-DVD werden bestimmte Dateien auf die DVD gespielt.
Schau mal, ob da eine Datei
bootmgr.efi
oder
ein Ordner
efi
vorhanden ist.

Womit ist die DVD erstellt?


----------



## MCM2005 (21. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Beim Erstellen einer UEFI-DVD werden bestimmte Dateien auf die DVD gespielt.
> Schau mal, ob da eine Datei
> bootmgr.efi
> oder
> ...


Ja es gibt eine Datei die "bootmgr.efi" heißt und auch einen Ordner "efi".

Habe die DVD erstellt indem ich auf die Iso mit rechtsklick Datenträgerabbild brennen ausgewählt habe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Ja es gibt eine Datei die "bootmgr.efi" heißt und auch einen Ordner "efi".
> 
> Habe die DVD erstellt indem ich auf die Iso mit rechtsklick Datenträgerabbild brennen ausgewählt habe.


Dann versuche mal eine MBR-Version zu erstellen mit Microsofts Windows 10 Installations-Tool:
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10  .

Das müßte eigentlich die MBR-Version bei Deinem PC wählen.
Dann das ausführen:
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/sof...s10?d2784474-fdb0-4e9d-9e47-5e88c0e053ec=True  .

Es geht auch mit Rufus:
https://rufus.ie/  ,
wenn als 
*Partitionsschema: MBR*
und als
*Zielsystem: BIOS (bzw. UEFI-CSM)*
gewählt werden.


----------



## MCM2005 (21. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> geht auch mit Rufus:
> https://rufus.ie/ ,
> wenn als
> *Partitionsschema: MBR*
> ...


Das habe ich ja eigentlich bei dem USB Stick so gemacht. Und da hat es ja auch nicht geklappt...kann ich bei rufus denn überhaupt eine DVD erstellen? Oder ist das nur für USB?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2021)

Lade mal bitte dieses ISO herunter (64bit) und brenne eine  DVD mittels Rechtsklick - Datenträgerabbild brennen:
https://winfuture.de/downloadvorschalt,3891.html .


----------



## robbe (22. März 2021)

Also ich habe gestern Win 10 mittels USB Stick auf einem Uralt PC, welcher definitiv kein UEFI Bios hat, völlig Problemlos installiert. Den Stick hab ich mit dem Windows Tool erstellt, wie ichs schon lange mache und was eigentlich immer funktioniert. Eine ISO manuell auf DVD zu brennen, hat schon früher nur sporadisch funktioniert, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.


----------



## MCM2005 (22. März 2021)

So folgende neue Kuriositäten gab es. Ich habe eine alte Windows 8 rausgesucht. Die funktionert einwandfrei. Zumindest komme ich nach einem Kaltstart direkt in die Installation von DVD.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich den schnellen Start an, dann wird Windows beim Herunterfahren nicht wirklich beendet sondern der aktuelle Status vieler Teile nur eingefroren und beim starten wieder geladen


Mit diesem Hinweis kann ich nun zumindest auch in Bios wenn der PC aus war. 

Ich habe dann in Bios noch ein wenig rumprobiert. Also wenn ich den Sata Modus und Esata modus von AHCI auf IDE stelle, dann startet er neu und es taucht das erst Mal die Festplatte wirklich als Sata: SSD auf. Müsste das nicht generell so sein. Wenn ich aber wieder auf AHCI umstelle, sehe ich, dass die Festplatte als HDD gekennzeichnet ist im Bios (s. Bild im Verlauf weiter oben). Lass ich beide aber auf IDE Modus dann kommt von Windows eine Fehlermeldung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (22. März 2021)

wenn du zwischen AHCI<->IDE umschaltest kann Windows nicht mehr booten das ist völlig normal... 

Du solltest auf AHCI stellen und dann von der DVD booten (als 1st Boot Device das DVD Laufwerk eintragen)


----------



## robbe (22. März 2021)

Und ich würde die DVD mal mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool erstellen...


----------



## MCM2005 (22. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Du solltest auf AHCI stellen und dann von der DVD booten (als 1st Boot Device das DVD Laufwerk eintragen)


Das habe ich ja die gesamte Zeit so gemacht. Dann geht es aber wie beschrieben nicht weiter.



robbe schrieb:


> Und ich würde die DVD mal mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool erstellen...


Die DVD ist mit Media Creation Tool erstellt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lade mal bitte dieses ISO herunter (64bit) und brenne eine DVD mittels Rechtsklick - Datenträgerabbild brennen:


Ok, versuche es so auch noch mal.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Boot Sector Virus Protection" verhindert dass der MBR beschrieben werden darf. -> Ein Grund mehr warum die Installation nicht wirklich vom Fleck kommt -> für die Zeit der Installation deaktivieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Boot Sector Virus Protection" verhindert dass der MBR beschrieben werden darf.


Sehr guter Hinweis!
Manchmal hat man Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## MCM2005 (22. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Boot Sector Virus Protection"


Das ist bei mir aber nur sichtbar wenn ich auf ide gestellt habe. Sobald ich wieder auf ahci Modus gehe, ist die Option nicht mehr da und entsprechend nicht auswählbar


----------



## MCM2005 (22. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lade mal bitte dieses ISO herunter (64bit) und brenne eine DVD mittels Rechtsklick - Datenträgerabbild brennen:


Wie gehabt, keine Chance.
Ich gebe mich hiermit übrigens geschlagen. 
Habe mich nun daszu entschieden, alles neu zu holen und aufzurüsten. MB, CPU, Ram, Gehäuse alles neu bestellt. 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es dann auf Anhieb besser läuft. Dann war die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit jetzt der Auslöser und durch euch habe ich ja festgestellt, dass auch ein PC der täglich ganz normal seine Dienste verrichtet scheinbar nicht immer ganz in Onrdnung ist. Tut zwar weh...vor allem im Geldbeutel und meiner Frau musste ich auch erstmal erklären, während ich vor einem "funktionierenden" PC sitze, dass ich einen Neuen brauche 
Kann es denn jetzt Probleme geben, wenn ich die SSD mit den neuen Komponenten zusammenbaue?
Habe schon gelesen, dass ich bei der Samsung mit einem Tool Secure Erase machen kann. Ist die Platte dann wie auf Null/Werk gesetzt? Oder können da immer noch Reste drauf sein, die mein neues System kränkeln lassen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2021)

MCM2005 schrieb:


> und meiner Frau musste ich auch erstmal erklären, während ich vor einem "funktionierenden" PC sitze, dass ich einen Neuen brauche


Nun ja, der PC ist immerhin 11 Jahre alt ... .



MCM2005 schrieb:


> Kann es denn jetzt Probleme geben, wenn ich die SSD mit den neuen Komponenten zusammenbaue?


Eigentlich nicht.


MCM2005 schrieb:


> Habe schon gelesen, dass ich bei der Samsung mit einem Tool Secure Erase machen kann. Ist die Platte dann wie auf Null/Werk gesetzt? Oder können da immer noch Reste drauf sein, die mein neues System kränkeln lassen?


Formatieren und niemand kann eine SSD wieder lesen.

Da nur der Controller weiß, wo sich die Daten befinden, ist nach dem Formatieren keine Möglichkeit vorhanden, Daten wiederherzustellen.

Viel Glück mit dem neuen PC und frag wegen der Konfiguration vorher *hier *nach. 
Zur Zeit ist vieles sehr teuer.


----------



## MCM2005 (22. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da nur der Controller weiß, wo sich die Daten befinden, ist nach dem Formatieren keine Möglichkeit vorhanden, Daten wiederherzustellen.


Ok und das bedeutet auch, dass ich jetzt nicht irgendwelche alten und scheinbar ja falschen Einstellung mit auf das neue System übernehme wenn ich die SSD mit Secure erase formatiere?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viel Glück mit dem neuen PC und frag wegen der Konfiguration vorher *hier *nach.


Schon zu spät  hab mir schon alles zurecht gesucht.
Die wahl ist nun auf
Asus rog strix z490 f gaming
i7 10700K
16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
plus be quiet Kompenenten/Gehäuse
gefallen.

Grafikkarte und SSD sind ja recht neu/gebraucht aus meinem alten System.
Bin mal gespannt ob dann das Internet besser wird  war ja schießlich der Auslöser...


----------



## MCM2005 (24. März 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Und ich würde die DVD mal mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool erstellen...


Ich habe noch mal eine generelle Nachfrage. Wenn ich jetzt für das komplett neue System eine InstallationsDVD erstelle mit dem Media Creation Tool, ist das dann immer die aller neuste Windows Version? Oder sollte ich mir lieber irgendwo die wirklich neuste Windows Version holen? Wenn ja, welche ist das?


----------



## DOcean (24. März 2021)

das ist immer die neuste, eher andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, wer weiß wann die anderen Quellen zuletzt ein Update gemacht haben?
(Das Tool kommt direkt von Microsoft die werden wohl wissen was die beste Version ist)


----------



## MCM2005 (25. März 2021)

Ich finde es selbst immer nicht so zufriedenstellend, wenn man sich ein Problem in einem Forum durchliest, weil man vielleicht das selbe Problem hat und dann stellt man fest, dass meist das Ende (Fehlerbehebung) nicht weiter mitgeteilt wird. Also was hat denn am Ende nun geholfen. Daher würde ich meine Eintrag nun zu Ende bringen. Zunächst wirklich vielen lieben Dank für die viele und konstruktive Unterstützung! Der eine oder andere hat mich ja quasi an die Hand genommen 
Nachdem ich nun ein komplett neues System aufgebaut habe, läuft nun alles mehr als super. Geschwindigkeiten jenseits von 900Mbit sind seit gestern Abend bei mir an Board. Macht gerade irre Freude. 
Somit konnte zwar das Grundproblem meines alten Systems nicht geklärt werden, aber das Thema findet so zumindest einen Abschluss.

Wobei mir noch eine Sache aufgefallen ist und vielleicht lag da auch im alten System der Fehler bei der Neuinstallation. Als ich versucht habe mit Samsung Secure Erase meine SSD zu löschen, schlug das ebenfalls immer wieder fehl. Quasi das selbe Bild, wie bei der Windows Installation. Ein bootfähigen Stick erstellt, in Bios auf USB umgestellt und dann kommt nix mehr. Ich habe es dann so gemacht, dass ich meine alte HDD angeschlossen habe und die SSD zusätzlich. Dann wieder einen Bootstick erstellt und siehe da ich kam mit dem Bootstick nach dem Neustart in das Secure Erase Menü. Dort ging es dann aber zunächst auch nicht weiter, da mir gesagt wurde, dass meine SSD im "Frozen" Modus sei und ich zunächst das Stromkabel abziehen müsse und dann wieder anstecken soll. Und was soll ich sagen, hat sofort geklappt. 
Kann es also sein, dass auch die Windows Installation daran gehakt hat, dass die SSD in diesem "frozen" Modus war???

Besten Dank für alles!


----------

